# Night lord tactiac (or any csm army)



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey this can be used for almost any csm army i just called it the night lords one becouse it suits there covert tactics :victory:. Any way for this you need 4 sqauds of csm's, a chaos lord, 1 raptor sqaud and 3 sqauds of chaos bikers and anything else you really want. For the normal marines you need a MG and a Rhino each the bikers also need a MG for each sqaud the raptors also need a MG and the leader can have what ever he wants and for the normal marines can have any upgrades they want now for the lord you need a power fist, combie MG ( i know MG overload) now give the normal marins the mark of slaanesh you might need the higher IN. Now with the bikers give them the mark of tzeentch youre probably going to need it. now the lord ethier give him tzeentch or khorne. Now once youve set all this up were ready to start. 
:biggrin: this works best against tank heavy armies but can work against SM to get rid of the 3+ saves. ok so set up as far away from the edge of the boared with the bikers and as close to a peice of terrain with the marines and lord on youre first turn get youre bikes as far as they can towards any tanks once youve done this get youre marines into cover with out shooting now heres where the other stuff comes in handy if you don't have anything else on the table just use two of the sqauds for this basicly run forward with them in to plain sight for distractions just keep shooting evraything to draw fire to them. Now next turn get youre bikes nearer the tanks BUT get behind them if youre close enough now try and get the two sqaud in cover closer BUT keep them far away from anything so the other player forgets them. once again next turn if youre behind the tanks with youre bikers get within 6 inches MG them in the back and destroy/disable them if able now with the sqaudin cover get closer and if youre in range meltagun the tanks if there close enough or meltagun/bolter any infantry that strays to close as the covert part for that sqaud is over now if youve done this right at least 1 tank will have diverted to deal with them destroy it if you can and they will send another one this is the point in this sqaud. Now youre wondering about the raptors after doing the steps before this part attempt to deep strike them behind and surviving tanks that are separated MG it in the back. now once youve destroyed 1or 2 tanks with the chaos lord and his two sqauds normal players usualy send a transport full of troops to deal with them when it gets nearer reapet the MG stage on it and when the sqaud gets out charge towards them hear is when the mark of slaanesh comes in as if you are fighting SM's as this is tactic is meant to be used against you will for once have the higher IN so you can fight them first apart from the lord who will still go last but when he fights back he should crush any one who is left. now that youve got rid of that sqaud they most likely have some tanks left and some infantry running around now redo the bikers again and again until there out of tanks and wipe up any survivers. this tactics also works great with chosen wich have infaltraiton. Hope you enjoy using this and Have fun. BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, that is a giant block of text!

That out of the way, your tactics seem like they theoreticly could work under the right conditions, but I think that your assuming your opponent is a bit too simpleminded and oblivious. Also a DP instead of lord could be a lot better for this, with wings and lash it could greatly increase your chance to get vehicles in the right places to be taken down, and also fly around and crush them if necissary.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah i know what youre saying about it being theoreticle but the reason i did it like that is as you said the people i tend to play are kind of simple minded and this works for me alot becouse no matter how many times i do it they all ways fall for it


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

What no 3 units of chosen? your playing night lords man, yet you leave out the unit that is basically made of old 4th edd nightlord equivalents?


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah i know i should have used Chosen in it. I really don't know why i used the normal marines instead of chosen good for pointing it out thanks mate


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

how are you taking 3 units of raptors and then a bike squad cameron?
and evil beaver2, how are moving vehicles around wth lash?
just curious


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

YES, with this new army list, the Night Lords will take their original role as the poster boys for chaos!

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Join me, and we shall fuck up erry'ones shit with this list of carnage!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> YES, with this new army list, the Night Lords will take their original role as the poster boys for chaos!
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Join me, and we shall fuck up erry'ones shit with this list of carnage!


I advise you destroy this thread before you drive everyone insane! :shok:


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I advise you destroy this thread before you drive everyone insane! :shok:


What's the matter?

Afraid of getting ULTRA-MEGA-PWNED by my night Lords with this new army list?!

I wouldn't be surprised if you shit your pants when I pull out those units.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

No offence Cameron, but you've kinda picked the 3 worst units in the codex:
Raptors, bikes and Lords

Raptors are good for DS melta-suicide, but die pretty quickly after that as they're weak and suck in combat
Bikes are just overpriced for what they do, which can be done better by outflanking chosen in rhinos
Lords suck completely compared to DPs at almost the same cost, and the DPs are so much better hands down.

Saying that, the tactic itself is quite sound, but needs to incorporate the bigger picture i.e. your opponent's army isn't entirely tanks and so you've got nothing to deal with assault units. Again, against horde or MEQ armies you will struggle due to the amount of power weapons or low AP put out there. Try it with obliterators, termiecide, zerkers or multiple DPs with lash to make it work better, and let it deal with all-rounders and assaulty lists more easily
:victory:


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

for the point when you said how did i take 3 rapotors i onlay included 1 and yes i know about raptors die quickly adn suck but they arent a main aspect for this i just included them becouse they sometimes cme in helpfull


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

jesse said:


> how are you taking 3 units of raptors and then a bike squad cameron?
> and evil beaver2, how are moving vehicles around wth lash?
> just curious


I mean using the lash to move other units so you can get to the vehicles, not the vehicles themselves, my bad


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Weapon said:


> What's the matter?
> 
> Afraid of getting ULTRA-MEGA-PWNED by my night Lords with this new army list?!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you shit your pants when I pull out those units.


Sure. Feel free to use lords, bikes, and raptor squads that aren't suicide units. That overcosted array of horrendous shit will really have me quaking in my long fangian boots.
SURE WOULD BE A SHAME IF I COULD FIRE FIFTEEN MISSILES A TURN.

But in all seriousness, before I go on to try and alter your suggestion with something more tried and true, and possibly salvage this 'tactiac' you should first post it in the "Chaos Space Marine Tactica" section on heresy online, it's only a few blocks below this one. Hopefully I'll see this post there and we can perhaps come to a more...cohesive strategy.

Also when posting tacticas it's extremely helpful if you break it into several points, perhaps something like

*Chaos Lord*-
{Various viable builds you've discovered}
{Cohesive arguments about why this unit should be used more, what you liked about it's performance, did you notice any shortcomings?}

Then just do this for each unit and each tactic, it's much more insightful than a wall of text.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> Sure. Feel free to use lords, bikes, and raptor squads that aren't suicide units. That overcosted array of horrendous shit will really have me quaking in my long fangian boots.
> SURE WOULD BE A SHAME IF I COULD FIRE FIFTEEN MISSILES A TURN.
> 
> But in all seriousness, before I go on to try and alter your suggestion with something more tried and true, and possibly salvage this 'tactiac' you should first post it in the "Chaos Space Marine Tactica" section on heresy online, it's only a few blocks below this one. Hopefully I'll see this post there and we can perhaps come to a more...cohesive strategy.
> ...



A wall of text that could kick your ass...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Weapon said:


> A wall of text that could kick your ass...


Please, I implore you post the exact same post in the tactica session. I'll show you exactly how it can be improved in the most polite manner possible using statistical data and applying it to real-world situations.
When you disbelieve that, I'll provided charts, graphs and legions of data showing you why you should believe just what I have written.
When you finally give up and listen to what I'm saying you'll inform me you play the game for fun and that'll be that.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Quickly deploy the only known anti waffle weapon...._He is playing a themed army for FUN_. True by the jaded perspective of people concerned primarily with winning, and making effective lists his army may seem sub par or even counter productive, but damn it waffles not everyone is like you or me! Some of these youngens still have souls


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> Please, I implore you post the exact same post in the tactica session. I'll show you exactly how it can be improved in the most polite manner possible using statistical data and applying it to real-world situations.
> When you disbelieve that, I'll provided charts, graphs and legions of data showing you why you should believe just what I have written.
> When you finally give up and listen to what I'm saying you'll inform me you play the game for fun and that'll be that.


I would never post another man's army list in the tactica section. That form of uncouth behavior is beneath me, even if it is not beneath you. This army is clearly a splendid mix of cheese and fluff, guaranteeing that it will fare well whenever it is used (i.e. by me, all the time).

Good day sir.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Quickly deploy the only known anti waffle weapon...._He is playing a themed army for FUN_. True by the jaded perspective of people concerned primarily with winning, and making effective lists his army may seem sub par or even counter productive, but damn it waffles not everyone is like you or me! Some of these youngens still have souls


My only weakness! FUN LISTS!
Seriously that weapon is like a nuclear bomb in conversation, like saying you had the black plague after giving blood.


Weapon said:


> I would never post another man's army list in the tactica section. That form of uncouth behavior is beneath me, even if it is not beneath you. This army is clearly a splendid mix of cheese and fluff, guaranteeing that it will fare well whenever it is used (i.e. by me, all the time).


Really? I do it all the time on other sites after giving my written advice to see if I was giving top shelf advice. It's a way to further understand what the community thinks and gives more perspectives than just your own.
This army is bad mixed with more bad. With a sprinkling of overpriced, and just a touch of "I play only for fun".
Seriously, I should write a tactiac about using nothing but maxed out chaos spawn with un-upgraded chaos lords who are in command of nothing but slaaneshi boyz who lack guns or icons. Then fill out the rest of my list with lesser daemons who can't hit the table ever due to the lack of icons.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Challenge accepted LordWaffles.

I will use nothing but spawn and unsummonable lesser daemons for the next two weeks and we will see how I fare.

Watch this space.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Who know maybe in a year white will go black, and spawn and raptors will be the new lash of CSM's. It will be a cold day in the warp, but then again GKs got force weapons on almost everyone so I guess hell is getting colder all the time.


----------

